
Renegade Facebook Employees Form Task Force to Battle Fake News - coloneltcb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/renegade-facebook-employees-form-task-force-to-battle-fake-n?utm_term=.rgEJwaY7mO#.qs9zlA7qDg
======
bootload
_“It’s not a crazy idea. What’s crazy is for him to come out and dismiss it
like that, when he knows, and those of us at the company know, that fake news
ran wild on our platform during the entire campaign season,”_

In the future, you might look back at this and wonder how these kinds of
stories got through the ^fake story^ filters in your browser.

------
minimaxir
Note: this is a good BuzzFeed article with exclusive news.

~~~
bootload
Max, notice the irony of non-traditional sites with more authoritative news
than MSM.

~~~
minimaxir
That's not really irony. Anyone can have inside connections.

I made the comment because last thread was derailed because of it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12940159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12940159)

~~~
bootload
ahh, didn't see that one. Not a bad read so when I see this post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934388)
sans cites and background I wonder why it was canned.

------
chmielewski
Though they're in planning more so than operations, I believe this is a
"Strike Team" and not a "Task Force". Willing to bet they share common comms
and utilize similar if not the same resources.

------
pdog
Why not verify "trusted" domains and show a tiny checkmark, the same way you
verify users? At least there's no censorship with this solution.

